# Will Climate Control completely drain battery if not turned off?



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

*Update: A/C will turn off automatically after 4 hours. Received this notification message on my phone: "Climate has turned off because it has been on for 4 hours."

-------------------*

Suppose that I turn on Climate Control from the app and leave my car alone for a couple days. Will the A/C drain the battery to 0, or will it automatically shut off once it reaches a critically low state, as there's no one in the car?


----------



## RobPDX (May 2, 2018)

After i set it at 68 ddgrees on my app Mine ran for 24 hours in 90 degree daytime heat and burned up 60 battery miles I had thought it shuts off after 30 mins, but that apparently isn't the case


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

RIP_OPEC said:


> *Update: A/C will turn off automatically after 4 hours. Received this notification message on my phone: "Climate has turned off because it has been on for 4 hours."
> 
> -------------------*
> 
> Suppose that I turn on Climate Control from the app and leave my car alone for a couple days. Will the A/C drain the battery to 0, or will it automatically shut off once it reaches a critically low state, as there's no one in the car?


Better question is would be why would you ever do that? Or was this a "by accident" type of question.....

If your goal is just to stop the cabin from getting super hot enable Cabin Overheat Protection which will kick in at 105-degrees automatically.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> Better question is would be why would you ever do that? Or was this a "by accident" type of question.....
> 
> If your goal is just to stop the cabin from getting super hot enable Cabin Overheat Protection which will kick in at 105-degrees automatically.


I can see it happening as an accident. I'm pretty sure I left it running for longer than 4 hours before. RobPDX stated he ran his for 24 hours straight, so maybe the length it runs depends on the battery state.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

RIP_OPEC said:


> I can see it happening as an accident. I'm pretty sure I left it running for longer than 4 hours before. RobPDX stated he ran his for 24 hours straight, so maybe the length it runs depends on the battery state.


One other way for the climate control to turn on by accident, is when your I Phone does an IOS update. I did an update on my phone last week, checked the car about 2 hrs later and saw the climate control was on and used about 26 miles of battery. That's the only thing I done during that time, so I assume it was the IOS update that turned it on. I never use that function in my app, since the car sits in the garage.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jim H said:


> One other way for the climate control to turn on by accident, is when your I Phone does an IOS update. I did an update on my phone last week, checked the car about 2 hrs later and saw the climate control was on and used about 26 miles of battery. That's the only thing I done during that time, so I assume it was the IOS update that turned it on. I never use that function in my app, since the car sits in the garage.


I have no idea what the temperatures are like where you are, but could it have been cabin overheat protection?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I have no idea what the temperatures are like where you are, but could it have been cabin overheat protection?


Nope, temps inside garage keep the interior about 60. I assume it was the IOS update, only get those occasionally, but will check on the next IOS update. No Tesla update, so that was the only thing I did that could have turned it on.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

I did get an error when my battery was below 20% and was not able to start climate. I read that it will also shutdown at this point but have not tested that scenario.


----------

